# People who speaks french! Please help me!



## Hjalmar (Oct 31, 2009)

Bonjour everybody
I've been studying french for sometime now and now I'd like to purchase some french books on music. Does anyone now any really good french books on music theory or music history or whatever. (I really like reading about music theory) I have been searching a little bit on my own but I'm not enough good at french so I find it really hard to find websites or books that might be the right ones for me
So, please tell me about some great french books that deal with music theory or music history.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Hjalmar said:


> Bonjour everybody
> I've been studying french for sometime now and now I'd like to purchase some french books on music. Does anyone now any really good french books on music theory or music history or whatever. (I really like reading about music theory) I have been searching a little bit on my own but I'm not enough good at french so I find it really hard to find websites or books that might be the right ones for me
> So, please tell me about some great french books that deal with music theory or music history.


I do not know of any good French music theory book, though I must admit, I have never sought them. Good luck you you...there has to be something.

Bonne chance!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Hjalmar said:


> Bonjour everybody
> I've been studying french for sometime now and now I'd like to purchase some french books on music. Does anyone now any really good french books on music theory or music history or whatever. (I really like reading about music theory) I have been searching a little bit on my own but I'm not enough good at french so I find it really hard to find websites or books that might be the right ones for me
> So, please tell me about some great french books that deal with music theory or music history.


_Je ne sais pas._


----------



## Hjalmar (Oct 31, 2009)

well, thanks anyway


----------

